# sign price



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

making a couple magnatized signs for a company and am not to sure if my price is in the ballpark.

the signs are a simple caution sign yellow with the black magnetic base simulating 2 colors, sign is goin to be 10x12" and i am going to be making 10-15 of them. 

again they are really simple to weed and not that big..........im thinking of pricing them @ 5.00 a sign, this seem to low or about right??


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

ehh $5 sounds alright but I would go with $7 Lol so you can buy a lunch and coffee with extra money


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Im no longer doing signs, but i use to charge from $8 to $10 on something like that.


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

alright good, so im pretty close.

they asked for these and if the price was right i would be getting orders for their other locations as well.

thank you for the help


----------



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

If you take into account that the black magnetic is going to cost you about $40.00, you are not charging enough. We charge $55 - $75 for a set of magnetics. You can offer a price cut for multiples if you'd like, but there is no way you will be able to pay for your materials, much less have any money left to pay yourself for the time it takes to actually make the signs, if you are only charging $5.00 per sign.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Agreed. .....


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree also with astro . . . just did a set of vehicle magnetics and I priced them for 60 . . . they thought it was great.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

$5.00 is way too cheap. I'd be at $12.00 each for that quanity (15).


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

vehicle mags i do for 50 a set, the size they need now are only 4x8" now,with this in mind 5 is more than enough to cover vinyl,mag and still leave a nice profit.

besides all that if i give a nice price they are looking at ordering over a 1000 of them, @ 5.00 ea and that would be less than 500 in material.....and 2-3 days of work for 4500 aint to bad


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

congrats.........I'd sub them out and orint ;em though.


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

i have a screen printer and was kinda leanin towards that but after makin a couple samples for the guy it wont be all that bad. where i live there isnt too many places to have stuff like this done,and for those that do they charge an arm n a leg so ill probably just be busy weeding for a day or 2 lol


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

For that many, Screen Print and Mag Material is like a buck sq ft


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

i got a place i can get 24"x100' black mag for 50.00


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea but ain't .3 thick stuff for cars : ) thats all i ever use


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

ya its 30 mil enduramag,best stuff out pretty much


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm that a really good price, is it a hot item that fell of truck and you getting half price


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW, you got great prices for that then. Mind sharing with us. I've never seen it even remotely close to that for 100' of 30 mil.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ya because it usually over a 100 something, still think it fell of truck Lol


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

527ink said:


> i got a place i can get 24"x100' black mag for 50.00


Do they ship? are they a trde secret? Any links?
Please and thank you.
Terry


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

lol 1 of my buddys is a manager at a sign supply shop in san diego and gives me some good prices on a lot of stuff


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

kinda reminds me of a buddy of mine that get $600 rolls of 3m control-tac for 300 bucks from a buddy in sign shop LOL


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like I need a friend in the sign supply.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry if I repeated someone... didn't bother going to second page, had to get this off my chest.

You say that if the price is right they will give you other work? Well make sure that you're comfortable with only charging $5 for comparable work with this company forever. You'll find it difficult to explain that you suddenly have to charge them more than what they originally paid. 

Don't burn your bridge, like you also said, not too many people around you offer what you can do, price accordingly.


----------



## ProTShirt (Dec 21, 2006)

That is way way to cheap!! I made a 24"x24" charged $80 per (made 3). They got a GREAT deal at $80 per, it was a 2 color on white base.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

guys getting material next to nothing, they are small and will be doing "alot" ... 
I am field of doing volume work and you may make less per item but make more in end when you deal will big jobs that are all the same...
if his cost is .80material and 2 minute time and make a net profit of $4 times 100 at time, not to shabby

I know shops that sell volume work for less than I can buy material for and sell at profit.. every shop has there own kind of base of selling there merchandise, yes works for some and doesn't work for others, in end of day comes down to how fast can you make product and how cheap you can get material


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

mrbigjack50 said:


> guys getting material next to nothing, they are small and will be doing "alot" ...
> I am field of doing volume work and you may make less per item but make more in end when you deal will big jobs that are all the same...
> if his cost is .80material and 2 minute time and make a net profit of $4 times 100 at time, not to shabby
> 
> I know shops that sell volume work for less than I can buy material for and sell at profit.. every shop has there own kind of base of selling there merchandise, yes works for some and doesn't work for others, in end of day comes down to how fast can you make product and how cheap you can get material


exactly, it took a little time to get the mags pre cut to the size i wanted but it was about a minute to weed and apply the tape. all together it took me about an hour to do 30 of them so about 2 min a peice and for the contract of all there signs ended up pretty good


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yup : ), I done my fair share of large jobs, got a few going right now that are killing me because all got deadlines and all are bi but hey, good money in end : )


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

527ink said:


> ya its 30 mil enduramag,best stuff out pretty much



Magnum is probably the best magnetics out there. Remember the shipping on that stuff will kill ya. It's heavy.

Although I hate discussing retail pricing in an open forum, I'm with the others that say you are way to low. The $60-$80 is more like it for 15 qty

The problem with doing it so cheap just because you got the materials for "next to nothing" just drives the prices down in the industry. If you are using quality products with quality results, you need to charge quality price. don't devalue your importance in the process.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> kinda reminds me of a buddy of mine that get $600 rolls of 3m control-tac for 300 bucks from a buddy in sign shop LOL



His buddy might be helping himself to the company's materials to put some money in his own pocket.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know what guidelines your using but I try to keep prices comparable with my area and thats about 25% below the sign craft 2009 pricing guide. My plain ol three lines text at 12 X 18 goes for 40-50 bucks. I put mine in the middle at $45 . Good luck.
Terry


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

Air Art Girl said:


> I'm with the others that say you are way to low. The $60-$80 is more like it for 15 qty


 
15x5= 75...........so whats the problem, how are my prices to low????


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not positive but I think she meant ea be that much


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Not positive but I think she meant ea be that much


well i dont know of anyone that would pay 60-80 for a 4x8" magnet......if there are then hell ya my price is way too cheap


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> sign craft 2009 pricing guide.



The best pricing source out there for the sign professionals. They do the research and keep up with the materials costs every year. The element left for you to put in is what you value your time and skills at. You have 4 pricing ranges to choose from. All sign professionals should have this guide.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

A good $25 investment


----------

